# Day 51---Yippee!!!



## kcarbs (Dec 5, 2000)

Hi all!! Just wanted to share that I have made it to the half way point! I am definitely seeing some benefits. I haven't had an attack in quite awhile and I have been eating more than normal!!! I am also a much more relaxed person!Thanks for all the support!Kim


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

thanks for sharing , Kim...so happy it is going well for you!!! Take care and keep us posted.







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2001)

Hi Kim,Congratulations







Best RegardsMike


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Kim:I'm glad to hear you're doing so well. Things will keep getting better for you.







JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Kim, glad to hear and I believe it will only get better for you. The changes are happening and it will continue to improve for you. Keep us updated.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

